# Victor Perez ha llegado al MIL!!!!!!!!!



## chics

¡Ya eres milenario!

 Felicitacions et merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## Gévy

*Victór, cual el ratoncito Pérez, acude siempre que debajo de la almohada le dejamos un mensaje. ¡Ven, Víctor, ven, te necesitamos, no sabemos como decir…**!*
*Y viene corriendo, con todo su saber (y su colección de dientes, que no en vano es el doble del ratoncito Pérez).*

*― **M*es p'tits vieux,eshperen que me ponga la dentadua y les conteshto. (como hubiera dicho el bueno de Totor)

Y mil veces lo ha hecho, mil veces nos ayudó, buscando la mejor respuesta, discutiendo tal aspecto, afinando la traducción.* Pero… dígame… ¿este Víctor Pérez…, es Español, o es Francés? *

*Sin olvidarnos del humor con que suele acompañar la respuesta, un regalo que nunca falta. El trío de los viejitos (¡vaya “viejitos” más jóvenes, jajaja…!) se pone en marcha: *

― Propongo la apertura de un foro solo para *p'tits vieux**** como nosotros, dónde nos contemos nuestras batallitas...
_***Señora moderadora: estoy dando un ejemplo de uso de p'tit vieux_    
¡Uy, cuidado, que viene, que viene la moderadora…, con su escobita : limpieza, limpieza y , ¡hop, a la basura!

― Presiento que nos van a echar de aquí a patadas.    

¡Que va, Víctor! Esperamos tus mil intervenciones siguientes, con la sonrisa puesta, y mucha esperanza de que nos saques de los atolladeros de las traducciones.

¡Felicidades, Víctor! 

Un montón de besos para ti y gracias por tu ayuda.

Gévy


----------



## krolaina

La tercera...¡no me lo creo! Tendremos que esperar a que lleguen Heidi con su cerveza y Venezuelan con su vodka para brindar por esos estupendos 1000.
Muchas felicidades, es un placer cada vez que te leo.

Feliz postiversary​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Victor, antes de todo, quiero agradecerte otra vez por esto. 

iQue tengas un postiversary muy feliz!

Muchas felicidades,
Chaska


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*V*ariées
*I*doines
*C*alées sont
*T*es mille
*O*pportunes
*R*éponses

*P*rovidentiel à toute heure  
*E*xpert toujours  
*R*ailleur parfois  
*E*fficace à chaque instant  
*Z*élé sans relâche  

Il me manque des lettres... 
Toujours prêt à donner un coup de ...
Tu as peut-être besoin d´une ... de temps en temps.

Merci pour ces 1000 contributions.
Un beso

P.S.: Ça marche comme ça chez toi?


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Víctor!!, tú me querías llamar "profesora", ¡ahora yo te llamo "maestro"!


----------



## yserien

Felicitaciones Victor, admiro tu cultura,tu sana ironia,tu capacidad de servicio, chico, cuando yo sea grande quiero ser ígual que Victor, como dicen los niños.


----------



## totor

mon p'tit vieux, cuando sheamos grandesh, dentro de mash o menosh teinta o cuarenta años, eshpero que shigamos juntosh en el foro (así sea con un biznietito al lado que nos escriba lo que le dictemos).

*¡un fuerte abrazo, mi viejo!*

y como decís vosotros:

*¡a por otros mil!*


----------



## heidita

Uno de los grandes de este foro y con un hijo muy preocupado por él que en estos tiempos que corren es una gran cosa.   

Victor, para qué andarme con rodeos ¡me encantas! (Y que no me oiga mi joya que se pone celoso  ).

Tómate una cervecita a nuestra salud. ¿Serás tan optimista como estos hombres?.  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Domtom

-
Felicidades Víctor

por tus 1000 posts. Bueno, no me los he leído todos aún, pero me he podido hacer una idea y escribes bien.

Gracias por cuando me corriges mis faltas y me ayudas en mis preguntas y me haces observaciones.

¿Vivimos cerca el uno del otro? Yo vivo en Canet.

Que sigas con esta trayectoria milenaria.

Un abrazo,

Lluís


----------



## geve

Tiens ? Personne n'a encore écrit en français, par ici ? Bon, je vais m'y coller alors. 

Félicitations, Victor.  Comme je ne suis pas très bonne en dessin, j'ai demandé à un artiste de faire un croquis de toi. 
Puissions-nous chercher ensemble encore moult fois !


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades, Víctor!


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations Víctor. J'espère pouvoir un jour parler aussi bien l'espagnol que vous le français.  
Bonne route vers les 2000.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas felicidades, Víctor, por tus primeros mil aportes.  Los que he tenido la oportunidad de leer demuestran que eres un forero muy inteligente.
¡Que cumplas muchos más!
Soledad


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cuando cliqueé el post nº 1000, sentí un respingo (uno, que es muy sensible…).
Leyendo lo que escribís aquí, siento turbación. 
¡Gracias  a todos!
 
Gracias *Chics*, por ser tan chic y abrir esta ronda.
*Gévy* (¿a tu modo?), lo del trío Calavera quedó en las “oubliettes” por mor a un ataque de moderación. Gracias por recordarlo. Fueron momentos felices.
Gracias *krolaina*. El placer, créeme, es mío.
*Chaska*, lo del Decálogo fue fruto de una noche de insomnio y de un ataque de adicción. Me alegro que aún lo recuerdes. Gracias.
*Martine*, al leerte, no he podido impedir que una lagrimita resbalara desde mi ojo izquierdo (mi ojo sensible…). Gracias por todo.
*Inés*, gracias por el título. Si lo sé, “mileo” antes.
*Yserien*, cuando leas mis posts, ponte las gafas. Creo que te has equivocado de hombre.
*Totor*, fíjate bien en tu numeración y acuérdate de que cuando las barbas de tu tocayo veas cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar…
*Heidi* (hasta tres se preocupan). Gracias por permitirme que te encante pero, no quisiera que te metieras en líos…
*Dontom*, no te recomiendo que sigas leyendo mis posts. Ni yo lo hago.
Merci *Geve* pour faire l’effort d’écrire en français… Merci aussi pour ton dessin si sympa. Au plaisir!
¡Gracias *Ampurdán*!
Merci *Mickaël*. Crois-moi, ce n’est pas si difficile. Tu y arriveras avant mes 2000…
Gracias *Soledad*. Exageras un poco. No leas mis otros posts si no quieres quedar decepcionada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Victor.
Te felicito por tu genialidad, acabo de leer tu decálogo y me reí demasiado. es tan real 

Felicidades por tus mil 
un abrazo
Rosa


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Que dirais-tu d'une petite charade (*) ?

Mon premier ne sait pas trop où il va,
Mon second a du sang sur les mains,
Mon troisième mange par petits bouts,
Mon quatrième donna des coups de main.

Mon tout est un forero apprécié de tout WR. 

Longue vie à toi.
Amicalement,

 (*) oui, j'ai piqué des bouts connus, mais je n'avais pas le cœur à chercher trop loin ce soir !


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

krolaina said:


> Tendremos que esperar a que lleguen Heidi con su cerveza y Venezuelan con su vodka para brindar por esos estupendos 1000.


Siento haberles hecho esperar. Es que con tantas fiestas de postiversario, nos estábamos quedando sin joyas como esta (que es mi favorita, valga la aclaratoria).

Además, creo que para esta sarta de "viejitos", queda mejor una de éstas, que se ve como más bonita... 

Un abrazo fuerte, Vitico, y perdona la demora! 

Y no te me vayas a molestar, que pa'l próximo te posteo más tempranito, y quién sabe si hasta en francés!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias, *Rosa*, eres demasiado buena. Me alegro que te gustara el decálogo. A veces lo releo para flagelarme... 
*Karine*, merci pour ta charade. Je n'en ai pas encore la clé car si bien je ne sais pas très bien où je vais et que j'essaye de donner un coup de main de temps en temps, je dois avouer ne pas avoir du sang sur les mains et ne pas manger par petits bouts... Merci de me donner une piste définitive! C'est toujours un plaisir de te voir dans ces lieux.
Muchas gracias, *Venezuelan*. Nunca es tarde para las visitas agradables. Lamento no poder abrir los enlaces que ofreces. Ya me dirás de qué se trata.

*Yo no sé vosotros todos pero, para mí, llegar a los 1000, ha sido casi una proeza: nunca veía llegar esa cifra! Era como si una perversa Penélope deshiciera de día los posts que yo tejía de noche... ¿Me dejará Pe llegar a los 2000? Chi lo sá? ****

(lo que más me gusta del foro congrats, es que puedo decir cualquier cosa sin que nadie me corte...) (bueno, eso espero )




***Edit: quizá debo indicar que, por no sé qué arte de birlibirloque, mi cuenta se ha parado en 1000 cuando, en verdad, debiera haber cambiado algo desde hace cierto tiempo. ¡Ay! ¡Los misterios de la madre informática!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Víctor Pérez said:


> Muchas gracias, *Rosa*, eres demasiado buena. Me alegro que te gustara el decálogo. A veces lo releo para flagelarme...


 
 
Que pasó Victor, no me digas que entonces eres masoquista, no deberias _"flagelarte" __, _más bien, enorgullecerte de tu arte creador... 

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ROSANGELUS said:


> Que pasó Victor, no me digas que entonces eres masoquista, no deberias _"flagelarte" __, _más bien, enorgullecerte de tu arte creador...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


Bueno, en realidad flagelo mi adicción...


----------



## yserien

Víctor, he estado ausente y llego un poco tarde. Mi más sinceras felicitaciones y agradecimiento por tu aniversario y que espero verte por aquí eternamente.Un abrazo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por tu visita, *Yserien*. Es un privilegio compartir esto contigo.
Ya estábamos echando mucho de menos tu espontaneidad y tu honestidad por estos lares.
Otro abrazo grande, amigo.


----------

